# Bigfoot Silva: “I won’t let Overeem rest for even a second”



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

The following is an interview from Bigfoot. Some innteresting points. I dont believe we will see the same Overeem we saw in the Werdum fight. Antonio is getting ahead of himself here I believe. One dodgy performance doesn't mean Alistair is suddenly a can. Im predicting a TKO 3rd rnd win for Overeem. 

Bigfoot will eat his words, mark my erm...words.



> Antonio ‘Bigfoot’ Silva was just playing a supporting role on Strikeforce’s heavyweight GP, but after defeating Fedor Emelianenko on its quarterfinals, he’ll decide with Alistair Overeem who’ll have a vacancy on its finale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.tatame.com/2011/06/23/Bigfoot-Silva--I-wont-let-Overeem-rest-for-even-a-second


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

+1 Good find.

I actually like Big Foot, even though he beat Fedor 

He makes some good points and generally, seems like a humble guy. He's a hard match for anyone with his massive size advantage and BJJ background. It's true what he says about Overeem and the strength in the first few rounds... the guy is as solid as a tree.

I'm rooting for Overeem to take the tourney, but in all honesty, I could see Big Foot pulling an upset. He's come back before... Mike Kyle rocked him hard in which I thought was game over.

We definitely have some interesting match-ups coming this fall :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is wrong with him beating Fedor? Just shows how much he's improved. Though I don't think Bigfoot is going to pull this one out.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good read. Still gotta go with Overeem although I believe Silva's game plan is to take Overeem down in the 1st and soften him up then finish it in the 2nd or 3rd. Overeem needs to come in well conditioned; gonna be a lot of clinching. I'm curious to see if Overeem can manhandle Big Foot or Brock. Pound for pound Overeem is probably the leanest with the most impressive physique. Cheick is there, but doesn't have the KO power, Brock is huge (no striking ability), Carwin (bulky and slow), Mario (5x world champion) with very limited gast tank and limited striking capabilities and ground game. It's pretty rare to see somebody so jacked up with a complete game. Usually the bigger you are the slower you are, in Overeems case he's extremely technical and his added muscles are used to his full advantage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but I don't see Silva taking him down. Bigfoot doesn't have the takedown ability that some other heavyweights have and only a skilled wrestler could take down Overeem. Not to mention he is too tall and would have to crouch down.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't want to make too much of one fight each, but after their last fights, Overeem better give his head a shake. He barely beat Werdum, and Silva beat Fedor, and looked good doing it. If Overeem gases or doesn't have a good plan, he is losing for sure. 

People who were saying Overeem is badly overrated had a lot of material to work with after the Werdum fight. It's easy to look good against cans like James Thompson and Rogers. Werdum was Overeems first real test in years and he got the win, but it doesn't bode well for his future. After that last performance, the idea of Overeem beating any top 5 UFC HW seems far-fetched.

I'll be very interested to see how he looks against Silva, that will be a career defining fight for Overeem.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> I don't want to make too much of one fight each, but after their last fights, Overeem better give his head a shake. He barely beat Werdum, and Silva beat Fedor, and looked good doing it. If Overeem gases or doesn't have a good plan, he is losing for sure.
> 
> People who were saying Overeem is badly overrated had a lot of material to work with after the Werdum fight. It's easy to look good against cans like James Thompson and Rogers. Werdum was Overeems first real test in years and he got the win, but it doesn't bode well for his future. After that last performance, the idea of Overeem beating any top 5 UFC HW seems far-fetched.
> 
> *I'll be very interested to see how he looks against Silva, that will be a career defining fight for Overeem*.



I agree with what you said. Especially the bolded part. 

If Overeem manages a win, it won't be till the 3rd round. It will be a massive step forward for his career. The main thing that worries my about Overeem is that the K-1 champion got hit repeatedly by Werdum. I mean, Fabricio connected with alot of punches. Fair enough, its probably to do with the fact Overeem was looking out for the takedown, understandable given Werdums jitz skills. He just needs to make sure hes fully concentrating on all areas of his defence. I say that, but I doubt he will need to watch out for a takedown from Silva. Which leeds me to believe it will be a stand-up battle, which Overeem *should* win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tyson Fury said:


> I agree with what you said. Especially the bolded part.
> 
> If Overeem manages a win, it won't be till the 3rd round. It will be a massive step forward for his career. The main thing that worries my about Overeem is that the K-1 champion got hit repeatedly by Werdum. I mean, Fabricio connected with alot of punches. Fair enough, its probably to do with the fact Overeem was looking out for the takedown, understandable given Werdums jitz skills. He just needs to make sure hes fully concentrating on all areas of his defence. I say that, but I doubt he will need to watch out for a takedown from Silva. Which leeds me to believe it will be a stand-up battle, which Overeem *should* win.


Those were relatively weak punches used to set up take downs. Plus they were mostly blocked. Overeem has a very high guard like Shogun and Tito interestingly enough so he blocked majority of em and dodged that roundhouse early on in the 1st. A few of the knees landed, but Overeem returned fire. I believe Silva will go for the immediate clinch and takedown to drain Overeem's batteries. Same plan against Fedor and everybody else. Use his size to drain his opponent...nothing special. I see Overeem throwing him aside though and landing devastating shots to soften up Silva.

This match will be decided in the first 10 seconds. Silva will rush Overeem and gain control of the Octagon then threaten the takedowns. If Overeem can get his space to work his strikes then he should take it. This will be a very interesting match to see. 

Big Foot has an abnormal cranium, but if anybody can knock em out it's UBEREEM...roflz!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice to see a different side of Big foot. I'll actually be rooting for him or Overeem to take it. I think if Sergi finds a way to keep things standing I think he also has a good chance of winning. That guys is absolutely brutal on the feet.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good interview, I like Silva in this fight. I think he'll smother Reem, he'll weather some shots to do it but he will make it a scrap. Werdum was landing combos on Reem and pushing him back, so Silva can definately do this and has heavier hands. Silva will consistantly attack here there and everywhere, and Reem will deteriorate even if he does look untouchable in the first.

Silva by (T)KO.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

If Bigfoot tries to stand with Overeem he is gonna get tkod. I bet Bigfoots plan is to be more aggressive with the takedowns, but I think he will fail and get picked apart on the feet.

I just re-watched Overeem Werdum for a third time and No Mercy is right, Werdum had a couple flurries early in the second and a few random strikes in the third but nearly everything he landed was sloppy punches tossed out there in attempts to set up a take-down or pull guard. Nearly everything Overeem landed had power behind it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SM33 said:


> Good interview, I like Silva in this fight. I think he'll smother Reem, he'll weather some shots to do it but he will make it a scrap. Werdum was landing combos on Reem and pushing him back, so Silva can definately do this and has heavier hands. Silva will consistantly attack here there and everywhere, and Reem will deteriorate even if he does look untouchable in the first.
> 
> Silva by (T)KO.


That is a distinct possibility cuz he can actually take heavy blows. His cranium is probably 50 lbs which is five times over the normal mass and bone density if you will...haha. 

BUT I gotta go with Overeem still with his crisp striking and new found power. Again there's not too many out there who can KO Silva outright or have the power behind it; JDS, Carwin, Sergei, and of course Ubereem. Man even Fedor's shots didn't seem to phase em in their exchange. I think that's why in the 2nd Fedor just went BALLZ OUT and went for broke...but Silva somehow anticipated it and took him down. After that it was quite painful to watch. A big lumbering "giant" slamming down punches on a valiant fighter. 

My analysis is that Overeem will TKO Silva by a left hook to the liver or knee. 



Ape City said:


> If Bigfoot tries to stand with Overeem he is gonna get tkod. I bet Bigfoots plan is to be more aggressive with the takedowns, but I think he will fail and get picked apart on the feet.
> 
> I just re-watched Overeem Werdum for a third time and No Mercy is right, Werdum had a couple flurries early in the second and a few random strikes in the third but nearly everything he landed was sloppy punches tossed out there in attempts to set up a take-down or pull guard. Nearly everything Overeem landed had power behind it.


Yah it was interesting because what I saw the 2nd time around was very different from the 1st. We were all eager and anticipating the KO or sub that we overlooked the subtle things. I wrote a whole analysis on it. To sum it up basically what Ape wrote as well. Plus Overeem used his strength to push Werdum down repeatedly which would be considered a takedown + top control. No different than a Lay Praynard style of fighting or Rich "Bedtime" Story's wall and stall tactic except Overeem had to do it against an esteemed grappler whom he lost already in the past. I think it was an intelligent fight. It was pretty tactical although not too pleasant to watch for the casual viewers and of course for the ones who wanted to see someone go comatose...lolz! 

They will meet again a 3rd time and that will be decisive. 

*Werdum already beat Big Foot and Fedor. He could fight Barnett, Sergei, or the winner/runner up and get an instant title shot. Plus there's five rounds so that should be interesting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well a thick skull is nothing if you get hit on the chin. And let us remember Griggs gave Bigfoot a run for his money. Overeem just needs to hit the right part of Bigfoot's chin and it's over.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah it was interesting because what I saw the 2nd time around was very different from the 1st. We were all eager and anticipating the KO or sub that we overlooked the subtle things. I wrote a whole analysis on it. To sum it up basically what Ape wrote as well. Plus Overeem used his strength to push Werdum down repeatedly which would be considered a takedown + top control. No different than a Lay Praynard style of fighting or Rich "Bedtime" Story's wall and stall tactic except Overeem had to do it against an esteemed grappler whom he lost already in the past. I think it was an intelligent fight. It was pretty tactical although not too pleasant to watch for the casual viewers and of course for the ones who wanted to see someone go comatose...lolz!
> 
> They will meet again a 3rd time and that will be decisive.
> 
> *Werdum already beat Big Foot and Fedor. He could fight Barnett, Sergei, or the winner/runner up and get an instant title shot. Plus there's five rounds so that should be interesting.


The "push-downs" if you will should certainly be considered the same as taking your opponent down (unless Werdum was trying to pull guard of course). Just like when Werdum tripped Overeem it is a takedown even though it was the result of a strike. 

I agree that it was a very tactical fight with neither man letting their emotions get the better of them. Unfortunately for Werdum fights start on the feet and get reset to a standing position. 

I found the fight was exciting until Werdum started relying on pulling guard, which made Overeem more cautious and also unable to put combos together. By the mid third round I felt like I was falling asleep all three times I watched the fight lol.

repped ya (agreed).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Werdum went to a ground game which Overeem didn't take the bait with. The few times Werdum did take him down he got lucky. It was certainly a fight where both men didn't get emotional.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was thinking that fight could have ended up like Crocop vs Big Nog. Man was he beating the lights out of em til he over committed and fell into the armbar. Mind you Overeem already lost to em before so that certainly played a major factor. The way I see it, he could have went ballz out and got submitted then everybody would have said he came in with a "dumb game plan." I love how the forums work. In this case he was too "tentative," but guess what he still won and now we get to see him vs Big Foot. I really want to see if Overeem can KO em. When Griggs hit em it seemed to only momentarily phase em...hahah. 

If anybody can it's THE REEM!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Overeem learned from his first fight with Werdum and decided not to play Werdum's game. Personally I don't think Overeem was overattentive but was cautious in not playing his game. And I agree that if anyone can KO Bigfoot it's Overeem.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Overeem by first round head kick. K.O.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think Overeem can kick that high. If it did end up that way he'd have to set it up. Otherwise a high kick I don't think is possible.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think Overeem can kick that high. If it did end up that way he'd have to set it up. Otherwise a high kick I don't think is possible.


he can I've seen it somewhere before, but also working at golden glory as one of the best their almost certifies that


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that might be true. I guess I just haven't seen enough of Overeem fighting recently. Dream, K-1 and Strikeforce aren't easy to access for those who have no cable.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I've watched that fight countless times and that knee Bigfoot mentioned barely touched Overeem. After the fight i thought Overeem got hit a lot but when you re-watch it you can see things more clearly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes when you watch something it looks different the first time then when you watch it the second time. Like when I saw the Fedor versus Arlovski fight I thought Arlovski got knocked out when he fell on his face. Then you watch it in slow motion you can see Fedor connecting.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I've watched that fight countless times and that knee Bigfoot mentioned barely touched Overeem. After the fight i thought Overeem got hit a lot but when you re-watch it you can see things more clearly.


Exactly. He blocked so many lazy punches that if he just looked to eat one to throw a left hook and set up a KO then he could have finished the fight. Werdum threw a lot of strikes and had Overeem backing up which made it look as if Werdum was connecting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is a common optical illusion. Fighters who are trying to block look like they are hurt and as a result the fight looks like it's going in the other fighters direction. But that wasn' the case with Overeem versus Werdum.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I've watched that fight countless times and that knee Bigfoot mentioned barely touched Overeem. After the fight i thought Overeem got hit a lot but when you re-watch it you can see things more clearly.


I've seen the fight only once and yeah, it looked to me that Werdum connected alot. Ill watch it again. I thought it was a bit odd that a BJJ dude was connecting so many times on a K-1 fighter!:confused03:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Werdum has held his own against strikers in the past, and has decent stand up. Haven't seen the fight myself, but I wouldn't be surprised if Overeem didn't outright own him in the stand up, though on the same token I would be surprised if Werdum managed to out strike Overeem.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he held his own against Aleksander Emelianenko and beat him. There are others that he's fought that I can't remember off hand. But let's remember that he didn't keep the fight standing.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bigfoot will get knocked out in the first or second.

Let's not forget that bigfoot was soundly beaten and outclassed by Werdum over the course of three rounds.

No mercy summed it up earlier. Bigfoots tactic will be to smother Overeem against the cage, try to wear him out and get the take down. I see him getting shrugged off with relative ease though and just tossed aside in the clinch.

Saying that though, after the Werdum fight, Bigfoot could have it in his head that because it looked like Werdum was having success on the feet (which he really wasn't) he may think that he can actually stand with Reem too. If he does that, he's entering a world of pain.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Werdum didn't fare so well against Fedor in the stand up. Fedor is just so fast and fearless, and most important he is accurate. I see the Overeem vs. Silva fight much like Cro Cop's K.O. wins over Alexander Emelianenko and Igor Vovchanchyn. Unless Silva manages to get Overeem down, then he could very well do the same to Overeem as he did to Fedor. Although Overeem may be harder to hold down than Fedor. Fedor is a small heavyweight who can take advantage of being underneath a guy who is not very skilled in BJJ, but Silva is very skilled. If Overeem can not power his way out of Silva's guard or use some skill to escape then he will be T.K.O'd or lose a decision.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Fedor was much faster then Overeem. Overeem is stronger then Werdum and Fedor but with all that bulk comes slower reaction. I agree though that Overeem will probably knock out Bigfoot cause of the fact that his chin has been suspect.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA math for the lol. 

Bigfoot might be able to out strike small heavyweights with his huge reach atvantage but true HW fighters will stop him.


If reem stops his TD's and KO/TKO's Silva (and he should) I dont think thats a huge accomplishment, we already know reem's a better striker. Bigfoot is not all that athletic so I dont see it hitting the ground. 

A BIG accomplishment would be shutting down the TD game of Cain or Brock or Carwin. I think Overeem will do well in the UFC but I dont see him taking the title and keeping it for any amout of time.

I never thought Aleksander Emelianenko was that great, his only win of note was Sergei and that was in like 05?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Bigfoots last two wins have been against smaller heavyweights. And let us remember that Griggs almost took him out. Also Werdum beat Bigfoot so I think if Werdum could beat him, then Overeem can beat him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I see Bigfoot breaking Overeem relatively easily and moving on to the finals.

I've always appreciated Overeems style, but I've never jumped on the bandwagon because I believe he is a "folder".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Please define a folder? It's hard to break someone who has been on a role in his past few fights against ranked fighters. Not to mention that Overeem is actually athletic versus Bigfoot big.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Please define a folder? It's hard to break someone who has been on a role in his past few fights against ranked fighters. Not to mention that Overeem is actually athletic versus Bigfoot big.


Someone who may quit or fold under adversity where a tougher fighter may not. 

It doesn't mean I am detracting from what Overeem has accomplished, and I am certainly not saying he is not tough - I just highly doubt he will stand up to all of the other HW's in his way.

I think that maybe his chin is questionable. His defense is IMPECCABLE but his chin is not a HW chin from what I have seen. It's just not a fresh product.

I definitely don't WANT him to lose, I've just never had full confidence in Overeem when it comes to MMA. He's very entertaining to watch, but being touted as possible #1 seems a little transparent to me looking at his record.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well I dont agree, from all the fights we have watched him in I think we would have seen him "fold" already if that was the case. He has the mental ability.

Overeem is not the next Fedor either, he has solid striking skills and a good ground game but he can be beat but the fighters I would pick to do it are all in the UFC.

IMO Bigfoot is tailor made for reem to smash and he'll probably look so good doing it the forums will go crazy with fanboys but if he comes into the UFC gravity will to the rest.

MMA fans are fickle but some fighters have a following regardless of their record, I think Overeem is one of them.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Well I dont agree, *from all the fights we have watched him in I think we would have seen him "fold" already if that was the case.*


We have, several times between 2005 and 2007. Since then, in mma; we've seen him CRUSH some cans, beat some good HW fighters, and squeek by on an unimpressive decision victory against his only real ranked opponent.

Yeah, he's a much different fighter at HW, but not to the degree that people want to believe. Overeem is probably not always going to be able to dominate his opponents or dictate where the fight takes place, and when he is not able to, we will probably see him fold again - Maybe even submit to punches again.

I feel weird for detracting from a guy just because "HE WON'T BE #1 ARGGGGGG" - that's not really my style, but I guess I've just had this opinion for a while about Overeem. 

I can say that I sincerely hope I'm wrong because his fighting style when it works is too good to be true.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...The only thing impressive Overeem did against Werdum was stuff his takedowns and ragdoll Fabricio around the cage. One thing is certain- nobody to this day had thrown around Bigfoot. I don't see Alistair tossin' Silva. If Overeem couldn't get off on a smaller Werdum, Antonio will be even a tougher match given his size, strength and nasty power. Mike Kyle had the blueprint, nearly beating Bigfoot. If Overeem can rock Silva and drop him, ala Kyle style, Reem has the power to finish Antonio with ground strikes. It's gonna be a tough, grueling war. Silva certainly has the tools to upset the champion if he gets top position and drops his sledgehammer fists...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that was something he wasn't able to do in their first encounter. Just shows how much experience and bulking up can do. It's true Overeem won't throw around Bigfoot but Bigfoot isn't athletic.


----------

